# LF: Low light grass



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a grass that I can maintain at about 2 to 4" in my 2 wpg low-tech tank. 
Suggestions please?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus), grew like a weed for me at around 1.5 wpg.

Harry


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

dwarf subulata (sagittaria subulata) is another good one - although occasionally you get one that decides to shoot up to 20 - 25 cm. I have had just one ever do that. Incidentally, it's at the front of a 10g tank.

Otherwise, all of them have maintained about a height of 6 - 8 cm.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> dwarf subulata (sagittaria subulata) is another good one - although occasionally you get one that decides to shoot up to 20 - 25 cm. I have had just one ever do that. Incidentally, it's at the front of a 10g tank.
> 
> Otherwise, all of them have maintained about a height of 6 - 8 cm.


This sounds good. Is it (or was it) in your 20g?http://gtaaquaria.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=373&cat=500&ppuser=2724



Harry Muscle said:


> Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus), grew like a weed for me at around 1.5 wpg.
> 
> Harry


I actually have chain sword. It should turn out to be good ground cover, but i'd like something that grows a bit higher.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, it's in my 20g. the more light you give it, the lower it grows, IMO. But in the 20 it had 3.25 WPG and grew about the length of your average front lawn.


----------

